# Stuck diaphragm...



## AndrewG (Jun 23, 2008)

...on my Micro-Nikkor 55 f2.8Ai. I recently bought this lens in lovely external condition but when I tried to preview DOF it wouldn't stop down. I suspect old, gummed-up lubricant. Is there a home remedy for this or is it a pro-repair situation?


----------



## dinodan (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had that happen on a couple of occasions on the old Voigtlander lenses, and have always entrusted the job to a pro. Needless to say, those blades are extremely delicate. I don't think it will be very expensive, but it will cost you more if you go in there and make a mess of it!  That's an excellent lens, by the way.  I used to have one, but sold it after I got my 60mm AF Micro.  I wish I'd kept it sometimes.


----------



## compur (Jun 23, 2008)

Remove the lens from the camera, set the aperture to smallest setting (f/22
or whatever) and work the aperture coupling lever on the rear of the lens.
The aperture should snap open/close as you do this.  If it moves in a sluggish
manner or not at all it needs pro servicing.


----------



## AndrewG (Jun 24, 2008)

The lens is on its way back to a very apologetic dealer who will strip, clean, de-gunk and re-lube it. Should be back with me next week.


----------



## yellowjeep (Jun 24, 2008)

Hmmm, they should never put lube on the aperture blades..... I hope thats not what they meant.


----------



## AndrewG (Jun 25, 2008)

yellowjeep said:


> Hmmm, they should never put lube on the aperture blades..... I hope thats not what they meant.


 
Yeah; I was sort of making an automotive service analogy!


----------

